# Heart Of A Champion~ full body push/pull.



## kenwood (Jul 31, 2006)

*new workout fullbody push/pull 7-31-06

ATG squats: 135x5
225x5
275x5
315x5

Benchpress: 135x5
185x5
215x5

incline press: 135x5
185x5
205x3
230x1 *new P.R*

Military press: 95x5
115x 5
95x5

Dips: bwx6
bwx12
bwx20 

pretty good workout *


----------



## KEFE (Jul 31, 2006)

Good kid.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 1, 2006)

*8-1-06- rest day

supps taken today- cellmass(2), nitrix(9)*


----------



## assassin (Aug 1, 2006)

nice workout noob .. keep it up


----------



## kenwood (Aug 1, 2006)

*my gaol is to do the same weight each workout and try an increase the reps then when i get to around 10reps i'll add more weight that i can only do 5-6reps for.*


----------



## kenwood (Aug 2, 2006)

*8-2-06 Pull

SLD'S: 135x5
135x8
185x6

Bentover rows: 135x8
155x6
155x8
wg pulldowns: 90x8(light)

wg pullups: bwx6
bwx6
bwx6

chinups: bwx6
bwx6
bwx7

throwing heavy bag over shoulder(explosivly(sp?))
right shoulder: 100lb x 4
100lb x 3
Left shoulder: 100lb x 3
100lb x 3

that heavy bag, was harder than i thought. owell i'll get better at it and will be throwing it up like nothing in no time *


----------



## kenwood (Aug 3, 2006)

8-3-06

no workout

supps taken: cellmass(2) nitrix(9)


----------



## kenwood (Aug 4, 2006)

*Time To Start Cutting  *

*8-4-06 fullbody push: 

Benchpress: 135x10 Broke last push record
185x8 Broke last push record
215x5 

Incline press:135x8 Broke last push record
185x8 Broke last push record
205x4 Broke last push record

ATG squats: 135x8 Broke last push record
225x8 Broke last push record
275x6 Broke last push record
315x 3

Standing militarypress: 95x6
115x5
115x6

Dips: bwx 8
bwx 10
bwx12

Some Measurements:
Upper arm: right: 16" , left: 15 1/2 "
forearms: right: 13", left: 13"
shoulders(around): right: 18 1/2", left: 17 3/4 "
chest: 40 1/2"
waist: 32"
hip: 34"
quads: right: 24 1/2",left: 24"
calves: right 15 1/4", left: 15 1/2"


first day of cutting and i'll check weight and measurements ever 2weeks

weight today in morning: 181.8lbs Goal: 155-160lbs

cals for today: Totals  2448cals  f-56 c-242 p-253  *


----------



## kenwood (Aug 4, 2006)

*good workout today *


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 4, 2006)

you're 15 years old and you can squat 315 for reps? Jesus.

Show us a video of u doing squats


----------



## JordanMang (Aug 4, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> *8-4-06 fullbody push:
> 
> Benchpress: 135x10 Broke last push record
> 185x8 Broke last push record
> ...




I think maybe you should be lifting heavier on the benchpress. You're doing great, but when I was right around 265-285 I was doing 225 for sets of 3 & 5.  You might be suprised with yourself.  It depends though. At what I'm benching now I like to do a 5x3 with 225,225,235,245.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 4, 2006)

ok thanks. next push day i'll do my bench and etc.in that rep range Jordan


----------



## assassin (Aug 7, 2006)

nice journal ...... do more leg work you noob   ... doing a full body push / pull s not the way to skip legs   ......   do more sets of squats and dead lifts
3 + 1 warmup is not enough


----------



## KEFE (Aug 9, 2006)

good son, kid!


----------



## mike456 (Aug 11, 2006)

update!


----------

